# New Member Checking In



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, I'm as fresh as Green Eggs and Ham! All suggestions and help will be greatly Appreciated!~
29FBHS, 08 F-250CC Diesel 6.5 Bed 4x4


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome dylan's dad to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I do not like green eggs and ham, I do not like them sam I am.......










WELCOME TO THE SITE....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Glad you found us.

I think we were all green at one time, so any questions you need answered, just ask away.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers clan!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!*


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome u will find some good INFO here.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dylan'sdad
















to Outbackers! 

Happy Camping,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! And there's more than just a little ham around here too!!!

WELCOME to the best site in Cyberspace!!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com a good place to be.









Brian


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com
Great place for info!
Great peoples too!

Dennis


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

From one Dylan's Dad to another Welcome!

Great site, great people and great information.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yup, you're gonna like it here!

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty green as well. You will love this site!


----------

